# Có Cuộc Thi Tuyển Người Mẫu Nè Chị Em Ơi!



## truongquynhanhn (6 Tháng mười 2014)

Chị em phụ nữ nhà mình có biết chương trình tuyển chọn người mẫu cho Seabest chưa? Nghe nói đang hot lắm đó, mọi người tham gia thử xem thế nào
http://goldenchoice.com.vn/seabest/the-le/


----------



## xitrumkon (6 Tháng mười 2014)

Cái này có vẻ hay à nghen. Bạn nào có ngoại hình thì tự tin thi đi nào.


----------



## truongquynhanhn (7 Tháng mười 2014)

xitrumkon đã viết:


> Cái này có vẻ hay à nghen. Bạn nào có ngoại hình thì tự tin thi đi nào.


không có phụ nữ xấu chỉ có phụ nữ không biết làm đẹp cho chính mình nên cứ thử sức bon chen với đời cho tươi trẻ hơ hơ


----------



## thanhnga (7 Tháng mười 2014)

Có chồng có con rồi bơi vào đây có đc kg nhỉ


----------



## xitrumkon (7 Tháng mười 2014)

thanhnga đã viết:


> Có chồng có con rồi bơi vào đây có đc kg nhỉ



Chia tay. Cơ hội của bé đã hết =]] Về với chồng và con luôn và ngay đi nhé.


----------



## minhthuh (7 Tháng mười 2014)

xitrumkon đã viết:


> Chia tay. Cơ hội của bé đã hết =]] Về với chồng và con luôn và ngay đi nhé.


ăc ặc bé mà về với chồng con )


----------



## bongxu (7 Tháng mười 2014)

xitrumkon đã viết:


> Cái này có vẻ hay à nghen. Bạn nào có ngoại hình thì tự tin thi đi nào.


mình hok có ngoại hình đẹp nhưng mình có sự tự tin, không biết đi thi có được không nhỉ ?


----------



## truongquynhanhn (8 Tháng mười 2014)

bongxu đã viết:


> mình hok có ngoại hình đẹp nhưng mình có sự tự tin, không biết đi thi có được không nhỉ ?


không thử sao biết có hay không, thử sức đi chị, em thì thiếu tự tin đang nhờ các chị góp ý


----------



## nuna (8 Tháng mười 2014)

Thể lệ thi sao vậy mấy chị, giống mấy cuộc thi tìm kiếm người mẫu như NTM phải không?


----------



## giabao11 (8 Tháng mười 2014)

Đạt giải là sẽ làm người mẫu đại diện cho Seabest luôn hả chị?


----------



## xitrumkon (8 Tháng mười 2014)

giabao11 đã viết:


> Đạt giải là sẽ làm người mẫu đại diện cho Seabest luôn hả chị?



Đúng rồi. Mà làm được người mẫu đại diện là có nhiều thứ lắm nha. Như nổi tiếng chẳng hạn nè.


----------



## huongcommoi (8 Tháng mười 2014)

nuna đã viết:


> Thể lệ thi sao vậy mấy chị, giống mấy cuộc thi tìm kiếm người mẫu như NTM phải không?


bạn vô thử trang web của họ xem sao, thể lệ thì chắc cũng như các cuộc thi tuyển chọn người mẫu khác thôi ah2. Nếu có đủ tự tin thì tham gia đi, thấy hay lắm ah, giải thưởng nghe nói cũng hấp dẫn.


----------



## truongquynhanhn (8 Tháng mười 2014)

mấy chị ủng hộ em , em nổi tiếng em nhớ ơn mấy chị heheh
nhà mình có ai tham gia hem


----------



## thanhnga (8 Tháng mười 2014)

xitrumkon đã viết:


> Đúng rồi. Mà làm được người mẫu đại diện là có nhiều thứ lắm nha. Như nổi tiếng chẳng hạn nè.


Nghe đã quá, nổi tiếng rồi lại còn được nhiều hơn thế nữa chứ chị


----------



## xitrumkon (9 Tháng mười 2014)

thanhnga đã viết:


> Nghe đã quá, nổi tiếng rồi lại còn được nhiều hơn thế nữa chứ chị



Thì tới lúc đó có nhiều quyền lợi lắm. Hiện tại thì ai tự tin về ngoại hình thì cứ gửi hình mà tham gia. May mắn thì tốt, còn không cũng đâu mất gì phải ko.


----------



## thanhnga (9 Tháng mười 2014)

xitrumkon đã viết:


> Thì tới lúc đó có nhiều quyền lợi lắm. Hiện tại thì ai tự tin về ngoại hình thì cứ gửi hình mà tham gia. May mắn thì tốt, còn không cũng đâu mất gì phải ko.


quá đã, chắc mình phải đăng ký 1 vé thôi


----------



## bongxu (9 Tháng mười 2014)

giabao11 đã viết:


> Đạt giải là sẽ làm người mẫu đại diện cho Seabest luôn hả chị?


nghe nói là được vậy đó, rồi sẽ có được công việc lâu dài với Seabest nữa.


----------



## huongcommoi (10 Tháng mười 2014)

nếu mà đã có gia đình nhu7gn chưa có em bé, cuộc sống còn thảnh thơi và vóc dáng vẫn còn chuẩn, mình tham gia thi tuyển có được không mọi người ?


----------



## truongquynhanhn (10 Tháng mười 2014)

huongcommoi đã viết:


> nếu mà đã có gia đình nhu7gn chưa có em bé, cuộc sống còn thảnh thơi và vóc dáng vẫn còn chuẩn, mình tham gia thi tuyển có được không mọi người ?


được chứ sao không chị, đâu có quy định người có con hay chưa đâu. Chỉ là phụ nữ có ngoại hình xinh xắn tự tin năng động là dự thi ô sờ kê luôn á. Em định chủ nhật này chụp hình dự thi nè


----------



## xitrumkon (10 Tháng mười 2014)

huongcommoi đã viết:


> nếu mà đã có gia đình nhu7gn chưa có em bé, cuộc sống còn thảnh thơi và vóc dáng vẫn còn chuẩn, mình tham gia thi tuyển có được không mọi người ?



Miễn trên 18 tuổi và là nữ thì vấn đề còn lại ko  ko quan nha. Bạn chỉ việc gửi hình cho ban tổ chức là đc nhé.


----------



## bongxu (10 Tháng mười 2014)

truongquynhanhn đã viết:


> được chứ sao không chị, đâu có quy định người có con hay chưa đâu. Chỉ là phụ nữ có ngoại hình xinh xắn tự tin năng động là dự thi ô sờ kê luôn á. Em định chủ nhật này chụp hình dự thi nè


vậy thì mình cũng phải tự tin chụp ảnh thôi, gửi ảnh theo đường link đó và đăng ký dự thi là được rồi.


----------



## nuna (10 Tháng mười 2014)

bongxu đã viết:


> vậy thì mình cũng phải tự tin chụp ảnh thôi, gửi ảnh theo đường link đó và đăng ký dự thi là được rồi.


Khi nào BTC hết hạn nhận hình vậy chị?em có em gái cũng vừa cao vừa đẹp mà mới có 19t không biết thi có được không


----------



## Pé_Điệu (10 Tháng mười 2014)

mình có thể  đi thi không nhỉ


----------



## thanhnga (10 Tháng mười 2014)

xitrumkon đã viết:


> Miễn trên 18 tuổi và là nữ thì vấn đề còn lại ko  ko quan nha. Bạn chỉ việc gửi hình cho ban tổ chức là đc nhé.


Gửi hình bằng cách nào vậy chị? em chưa rõ lắm, không biết hình ảnh của mình có được đảm bảo an toàn không nhỉ?


----------



## huongcommoi (10 Tháng mười 2014)

Pé_Điệu đã viết:


> mình có thể  đi thi không nhỉ


được chứ sao không bạn ? Hễ mà cảm thấy mình đủ tiêu chuẩn, đủ chiều cao và có gương mặt góc cạnh chút là tham gia được thôi àh.


----------



## bebao11 (10 Tháng mười 2014)

Em thấy mấy chị bàn tán cuộc thi này xôm quá, mem nhà mình có ai tham dự chưa vậy?


----------



## nuna (11 Tháng mười 2014)

thanhnga đã viết:


> Gửi hình bằng cách nào vậy chị? em chưa rõ lắm, không biết hình ảnh của mình có được đảm bảo an toàn không nhỉ?


Gửi hình dự thi là BTC có quyền dùng hình ảnh của mình cho cuộc thi mà, tuy nhiên theo em nghĩ những ai có ý thích làm người mẫu thì đây là cơ hội tốt mà cứ sao lại sợ không an toàn


----------



## truongquynhanhn (11 Tháng mười 2014)

http://goldenchoice.com.vn/seabest/danh-sach-ung-vien/
Nhiều bạn tham gia lắm nè, tự tin lên các nàng mình ơi


----------



## xitrumkon (11 Tháng mười 2014)

thanhnga đã viết:


> Gửi hình bằng cách nào vậy chị? em chưa rõ lắm, không biết hình ảnh của mình có được đảm bảo an toàn không nhỉ?


Vào đây để đăng kí và gửi hình nhé. Còn vụ kia thì chắc chắn là an toàn rồi. Công ty tổ chức chương trình này hơi bị uy tín nha bạn.
goldenchoice.comvn/seabest/dang-ky-tham-du/


----------



## dsk (11 Tháng mười 2014)

Vào website của chương trình thấy ghi gia hạn tới 31.10 lận. Chắc có nhiều người tham gia lắm đây.


----------



## bongxu (12 Tháng mười 2014)

xitrumkon đã viết:


> Vào đây để đăng kí và gửi hình nhé. Còn vụ kia thì chắc chắn là an toàn rồi. Công ty tổ chức chương trình này hơi bị uy tín nha bạn.
> goldenchoice.comvn/seabest/dang-ky-tham-du/


mọi người tham gia thi chưa ? bạn nói vụ kia là vụ gì thế ? mình đăng ký gửi ảnh đi rồi, chỉ còn chờ xét duyệt nữa thôi.


----------



## xitrumkon (12 Tháng mười 2014)

Em tham gia từ sớm rồi chị ơi. Tranh thủ nha tới 31/10 thì hết hạn đó. Vụ kia là vụ hình ảnh của mình gửi cho BTC sẽ đc đảm bảo an toàn á.


----------



## dsk (12 Tháng mười 2014)

Xem danh sách ứng viên có rất là nhiều bạn xinh, dáng đẹp, kiểu này cuộc thi sẽ hấp dẫn lắm đấy.


----------



## minhthuh (12 Tháng mười 2014)

hic nhìn mấy em xinh tươi thi thố thấy mà thèm, giải thưởng thu hút nữa, ai thi gửi link mình vote cho nha. An phận cho nhan sắc của mình hức


----------



## bebao11 (12 Tháng mười 2014)

dsk đã viết:


> Xem danh sách ứng viên có rất là nhiều bạn xinh, dáng đẹp, kiểu này cuộc thi sẽ hấp dẫn lắm đấy.


Chị có tham gia không? chỉ em cách tham gia với.


----------



## emgainho (12 Tháng mười 2014)

xitrumkon đã viết:


> Em tham gia từ sớm rồi chị ơi. Tranh thủ nha tới 31/10 thì hết hạn đó. Vụ kia là vụ hình ảnh của mình gửi cho BTC sẽ đc đảm bảo an toàn á.


Không biết gửi hình bằng cách nào vậy cách chị ơi.


----------



## truongquynhanhn (13 Tháng mười 2014)

emgainho đã viết:


> Không biết gửi hình bằng cách nào vậy cách chị ơi.


vào đây nhé bạn
http://goldenchoice.com.vn/seabest/the-le/
*Ứng viên có thể gửi hồ sơ tham dự bằng một trong các cách sau*

Đăng ký trực tiếp tại website: http://goldenchoice.com.vn/seabest (điền đầy đủ thông tin, upload hình ảnh theo hướng dẫn).
Hoặc gửi hồ sơ đăng ký và ảnh địa chỉ email: seabest@goldenchoice.com.vn


----------



## nuna (13 Tháng mười 2014)

minhthuh đã viết:


> hic nhìn mấy em xinh tươi thi thố thấy mà thèm, giải thưởng thu hút nữa, ai thi gửi link mình vote cho nha. An phận cho nhan sắc của mình hức


Cứ tự tin mà gửi đi chị, được thì tốt không được cũng là dạo chơi trong khu vườn người mẫu mà. Em có đứa em body quá đẹp, đang hối nó gửi hình xong em gửi cả nhà ủng hộ giúp em gái mình nhen


----------



## truongquynhanhn (13 Tháng mười 2014)

nuna đã viết:


> Cứ tự tin mà gửi đi chị, được thì tốt không được cũng là dạo chơi trong khu vườn người mẫu mà. Em có đứa em body quá đẹp, đang hối nó gửi hình xong em gửi cả nhà ủng hộ giúp em gái mình nhen


tự tin năng động mới có cơ hội vươn xa các chị nhỉ. Không thi sao biết mình đẹp hay không hehe


----------



## xitrumkon (13 Tháng mười 2014)

truongquynhanhn đã viết:


> tự tin năng động mới có cơ hội vươn xa các chị nhỉ. Không thi sao biết mình đẹp hay không hehe


Cái vụ này có lý hết sức nè. Mình sao thấy mình đẹp đc. Tham gia để mọi người cho mình biết phải ko nè.


----------



## emgainho (13 Tháng mười 2014)

Tks mấy chị nhen, đọc thấy không phân biệt đã có gia đình hay chưa là thích rồi mấy chị ơi, em có máu làm người mẫu mà cứ sợ có gđ không còn cơ hội.


----------



## dsk (13 Tháng mười 2014)

Công nhận cách thức tham gia đơn giản thật. Lúc gửi hình online cũng nhanh và tiện nữa. Chứng tỏ BTC có đầu tư nên mới đc nhanh vậy.


----------



## xitrumkon (13 Tháng mười 2014)

emgainho đã viết:


> Tks mấy chị nhen, đọc thấy không phân biệt đã có gia đình hay chưa là thích rồi mấy chị ơi, em có máu làm người mẫu mà cứ sợ có gđ không còn cơ hội.



Cơ hội cho mọi ng là đồng đều nhen. Chỉ cần đủ điều kiện và gửi hình như yêu cầu của BTC là đc à.


----------



## minhthuh (13 Tháng mười 2014)

emgainho đã viết:


> Tks mấy chị nhen, đọc thấy không phân biệt đã có gia đình hay chưa là thích rồi mấy chị ơi, em có máu làm người mẫu mà cứ sợ có gđ không còn cơ hội.


máu lửa luôn đê mặc bikini máu lửa cho sôi động hehe


----------



## thanhnga (13 Tháng mười 2014)

xitrumkon đã viết:


> Cái vụ này có lý hết sức nè. Mình sao thấy mình đẹp đc. Tham gia để mọi người cho mình biết phải ko nè.


Nhưng trước hết phải tự tin về ngoại hình của mình đã chứ chị. Chắc chương trình này đông người tham dự lắm mn nhỉ.


----------



## Bryan Lee (13 Tháng mười 2014)

Hic, dạo này nhiều cuộc thi ảo lắm. Chị em cẩn thận trước khi tham gia nhé! Đọc kỹ thể lệ, cách tham gia, phí này nọ, địa điểm, ban tổ chức, cách thức liên lạc....


----------



## bongxu (13 Tháng mười 2014)

thanhnga đã viết:


> Nhưng trước hết phải tự tin về ngoại hình của mình đã chứ chị. Chắc chương trình này đông người tham dự lắm mn nhỉ.


nghe nói rất đông người đẹp tham gia đó, hào hứng quá trời luôn, mình cũng mong coi kết quả có em mình hay không.


----------



## nuna (14 Tháng mười 2014)

thanhnga đã viết:


> Nhưng trước hết phải tự tin về ngoại hình của mình đã chứ chị. Chắc chương trình này đông người tham dự lắm mn nhỉ.


Chị vào web xem kìa, rất nhiều chị em tham gia rồi không biết là còn có cơ hội nữa không, công nhận cuộc thi này nhiều mem tham gia quá


----------



## huongcommoi (14 Tháng mười 2014)

Bryan Lee đã viết:


> Hic, dạo này nhiều cuộc thi ảo lắm. Chị em cẩn thận trước khi tham gia nhé! Đọc kỹ thể lệ, cách tham gia, phí này nọ, địa điểm, ban tổ chức, cách thức liên lạc....


Đừng lo, đây là cuộc thi rất đàng hoàng và có đơn vị uy tín đứng ra đảm bảo cho thí sinh mà, thủ tục cũng đơn giản lắm ah:

Người tham gia điền đầy đủ thông tin theo mục Đăng ký tham dự và 6 ảnh, bao gồm:


1 ảnh chụp chân dung với khuôn mặt mộc chưa trang điểm.
1 ảnh toàn thân với trang phục áo tắm, chụp sau ngày 1/1/2014.
4 ảnh thể hiện vẻ đẹp và phong cách của ứng viên.
chỉ nhiêu đây thôi là đủ để mình yên tâm rồi, vì chỉ có chụp ảnh gửi thôi mà.


----------



## truongquynhanhn (14 Tháng mười 2014)

nuna đã viết:


> Chị vào web xem kìa, rất nhiều chị em tham gia rồi không biết là còn có cơ hội nữa không, công nhận cuộc thi này nhiều mem tham gia quá


có chứ sao không bạn? Ngày 31/10 hết hạn mà. Thử sức đi sẽ biết mình ra sao hehe


----------



## Bryan Lee (14 Tháng mười 2014)

Không có cuộc thi cho nam nhỉ  Hàng năm có cơ số cuộc thi hoa hậu, tuyển chọn người đẹp, rồi thêm Quốc tế chị em, PNVN, Hội liên hiệp phụ nữ...còn đàn ông chẳng có được chấm mút cái gì...khổ thân.
Thôi đành ngồi nhà ủng hộ chị em vậy, chị em nào trên diễn đàn tham gia nhớ gửi link mình vào bình chọn ủng hộ nhé! ( Ghi chú: Đoạt giải chia 7-3! )


----------



## xitrumkon (14 Tháng mười 2014)

Haha bạn nam gato. Mà cũng đúng thôi. Nữ phải đc ưu tiên chứ.


----------



## dsk (14 Tháng mười 2014)

Bryan Lee đã viết:


> Không có cuộc thi cho nam nhỉ  Hàng năm có cơ số cuộc thi hoa hậu, tuyển chọn người đẹp, rồi thêm Quốc tế chị em, PNVN, Hội liên hiệp phụ nữ...còn đàn ông chẳng có được chấm mút cái gì...khổ thân.
> Thôi đành ngồi nhà ủng hộ chị em vậy, chị em nào trên diễn đàn tham gia nhớ gửi link mình vào bình chọn ủng hộ nhé! ( Ghi chú: Đoạt giải chia 7-3! )



Bạn muốn ủng hộ ai có thể vào phần danh sách ứng viên để vote cho ng đó.


----------



## thanhnga (14 Tháng mười 2014)

huongcommoi đã viết:


> Đừng lo, đây là cuộc thi rất đàng hoàng và có đơn vị uy tín đứng ra đảm bảo cho thí sinh mà, thủ tục cũng đơn giản lắm ah:
> 
> Người tham gia điền đầy đủ thông tin theo mục Đăng ký tham dự và 6 ảnh, bao gồm:
> 
> ...


Thế này thì phải chọn những hình gọi là đẹp nhất của mình mà đăng ký tham dự thôi.


----------



## bongxu (14 Tháng mười 2014)

thanhnga đã viết:


> Thế này thì phải chọn những hình gọi là đẹp nhất của mình mà đăng ký tham dự thôi.


hình đẹp thì nhiều, nhưng phải chọn những tấm ảnh nào mà gây ấn tượng nhất để BTC lựa chọn cho mình nha


----------



## nuna (14 Tháng mười 2014)

Nam không thi được nhưng nhìn body bikini của mấy bạn nữ cũng ngất ngây mà. Ủng hộ các bạn nữ thi cũng được mà


----------



## Bryan Lee (14 Tháng mười 2014)

nuna đã viết:


> Nam không thi được nhưng nhìn body bikini của mấy bạn nữ cũng ngất ngây mà. Ủng hộ các bạn nữ thi cũng được mà


Bikini thì ngất thật bạn ạ. Chủ yếu là mình muốn biết nhà ta có ai đi thi để ủng hộ, sau này "lỡ" chị em nhà mình giật giải thì mình ké tý gọi là...hé hé hé.
P/S: nuna đi thi đi. ;[DOUBLEPOST=1413296408][/DOUBLEPOST]





xitrumkon đã viết:


> Haha bạn nam gato. Mà cũng đúng thôi. Nữ phải đc ưu tiên chứ.


Ưu tiên đủ thứ luôn, sinh ra kiếp đàn ông chi cho thiệt thòi đủ thứ zầy nè trời! Hic. Thôi làm con mực với lon bia giải sầu coi...


----------



## huongcommoi (14 Tháng mười 2014)

Bryan Lee đã viết:


> Bikini thì ngất thật bạn ạ. Chủ yếu là mình muốn biết nhà ta có ai đi thi để ủng hộ, sau này "lỡ" chị em nhà mình giật giải thì mình ké tý gọi là...hé hé hé.
> P/S: nuna đi thi đi. ;[DOUBLEPOST=1413296408][/DOUBLEPOST]
> Ưu tiên đủ thứ luôn, sinh ra kiếp đàn ông chi cho thiệt thòi đủ thứ zầy nè trời! Hic. Thôi làm con mực với lon bia giải sầu coi...


trời, thì đứng sau lưng các sis cổ vũ, vỗ tay hoan hô rồi bước lên nâng... váy chứ !


----------



## Bryan Lee (14 Tháng mười 2014)

huongcommoi đã viết:


> trời, thì đứng sau lưng các sis cổ vũ, vỗ tay hoan hô rồi bước lên nâng... váy chứ !


Chị đi thi đi em cổ vũ cho, nâng váy thì ko dám, nhưng xách dép chắc em sẽ suy nghĩ kaakaka!


----------



## huongcommoi (14 Tháng mười 2014)

Bryan Lee đã viết:


> Chị đi thi đi em cổ vũ cho, nâng váy thì ko dám, nhưng xách dép chắc em sẽ suy nghĩ kaakaka!


nhớ nha, có thì nói nhé, nhưng đi thi thì mang giày, chứ không mang dép ^-^


----------



## Bryan Lee (14 Tháng mười 2014)

huongcommoi đã viết:


> nhớ nha, có thì nói nhé, nhưng đi thi thì mang giày, chứ không mang dép ^-^


Dạ ok chị, chỉ cần chia 7-3 giải thưởng là OK hết hà!
Chị 3 em 7, công xách giày còn gì!


----------



## truongquynhanhn (15 Tháng mười 2014)

Bryan Lee đã viết:


> Dạ ok chị, chỉ cần chia 7-3 giải thưởng là OK hết hà!
> Chị 3 em 7, công xách giày còn gì!


tự tin thấy ớn )


----------



## Bryan Lee (15 Tháng mười 2014)

truongquynhanhn đã viết:


> tự tin thấy ớn )


Đủ xài thôi, cảm ơn chị )


----------



## nuna (15 Tháng mười 2014)

Bryan Lee đã viết:


> Đủ xài thôi, cảm ơn chị )


Chú này ở đâu lọt vào đây vui với chị em mình thế nhỉ he he, chú có em nào đi thi cuộc thi người mẫu này không


----------



## Bryan Lee (15 Tháng mười 2014)

nuna đã viết:


> Chú này ở đâu lọt vào đây vui với chị em mình thế nhỉ he he, chú có em nào đi thi cuộc thi người mẫu này không


Em đi lạc, tự nhiên thấy chủ đề này vui vui nên vào hóng hớt tý đó chị ơi. Công việc căng quá thì vào đây xem có ai comment không rồi tám chút xíu cho đỡ căng thẳng. Em nào đâu mà thi chị ơi, nói thật là em dị ứng mấy cuộc thi này lắm, không thích lắm.


----------



## xitrumkon (15 Tháng mười 2014)

nuna đã viết:


> Chú này ở đâu lọt vào đây vui với chị em mình thế nhỉ he he, chú có em nào đi thi cuộc thi người mẫu này không



Có đọc thể lệ ko vậy chị ??? Dành riêng cho nữ thôi nha. Chen vào là bễ dĩa sao


----------



## dsk (15 Tháng mười 2014)

Khoi cần làm gì nhiều. Chỉ cần vote cho mấy sis để lọt vào vòng casting là đc rồi.


----------



## Bryan Lee (15 Tháng mười 2014)

dsk đã viết:


> Khoi cần làm gì nhiều. Chỉ cần *vote cho mấy sis để lọt vào vòng casting* là đc rồi.


Hơi khó nhưng em sẽ cố gắng =))
P/s: Em giỡn thôi, mấy chị tha em!


----------



## huongcommoi (15 Tháng mười 2014)

nuna đã viết:


> Chú này ở đâu lọt vào đây vui với chị em mình thế nhỉ he he, chú có em nào đi thi cuộc thi người mẫu này không


tự nhiên mấy chị em phụ nữ có một chàng lọt vào, thấy vui quá trời luôn. Nhưng thôi, có người cổ vũ chúng ta là ok rồi


----------



## bongxu (15 Tháng mười 2014)

Bryan Lee đã viết:


> Đủ xài thôi, cảm ơn chị )


phải nói là em trai này quá quá quá xá tự tin... nhưng mà mình... thik... hehehe


----------



## Bryan Lee (15 Tháng mười 2014)

huongcommoi đã viết:


> tự nhiên mấy chị em phụ nữ có một chàng lọt vào, thấy vui quá trời luôn. Nhưng thôi, có người cổ vũ chúng ta là ok rồi



Chị đăng ký thi chưa chị? Cho em link em ủng hộ nào! Lẹ lẹ, ngày thứ sáu em đi công tác rồi, ko có Online dc.



bongxu đã viết:


> phải nói là em trai này quá quá quá xá tự tin... nhưng mà mình... thik... hehehe


Hehehe, thích thôi nha chị. Em hông phải người dễ dãi đâu. =))
Ủa mà chị Bông Xù đăng ký thi chưa zậy chị?


----------



## thanhnga (16 Tháng mười 2014)

Có chị em nào cập nhật thông tin cuộc thi cho em biết với? mọi người 888 quá quên hết vấn đề chính rồi.


----------



## bebao11 (16 Tháng mười 2014)

Tình hình là độ hot của chương trình mỗi ngày 1 tăng, danh sách ứng viên mỗi ngày 1 đông, nhà mình ai tham gia tranh thủ đưa link lên đây để bà con vote ủng hộ nha.


----------



## truongquynhanhn (16 Tháng mười 2014)

bebao11 đã viết:


> Tình hình là độ hot của chương trình mỗi ngày 1 tăng, danh sách ứng viên mỗi ngày 1 đông, nhà mình ai tham gia tranh thủ đưa link lên đây để bà con vote ủng hộ nha.


em gửi ảnh dự thi rồi, chờ BTC duyệt gửi link, cả nhà ủng hộ em với nha


----------



## Bryan Lee (16 Tháng mười 2014)

truongquynhanhn đã viết:


> em gửi ảnh dự thi rồi, chờ BTC duyệt gửi link, cả nhà ủng hộ em với nha


Có link nhớ cập nhật nha chị, em huy động 1 lực lượng đông đảo VOte phụ =))


----------



## huongcommoi (16 Tháng mười 2014)

thanhnga đã viết:


> Có chị em nào cập nhật thông tin cuộc thi cho em biết với? mọi người 888 quá quên hết vấn đề chính rồi.


tình hình là đầu tháng 11 này BTC sẽ thông báo tuyển chọn để vào vòng thi casting đó, nhớ theo dõi nha mọi người


----------



## truongquynhanhn (16 Tháng mười 2014)

Bryan Lee đã viết:


> Có link nhớ cập nhật nha chị, em huy động 1 lực lượng đông đảo VOte phụ =))


thiệt hem nhớ ủng hộ nha, trúng giải mình khao hehe


----------



## Bryan Lee (16 Tháng mười 2014)

truongquynhanhn đã viết:


> thiệt hem nhớ ủng hộ nha, trúng giải mình khao hehe


Thiệt thiệt, em đang rãnh muốn chết đây chị ơi. Nghe khao là khoái rồi, kakaka.


----------



## xitrumkon (16 Tháng mười 2014)

huongcommoi đã viết:


> tình hình là đầu tháng 11 này BTC sẽ thông báo tuyển chọn để vào vòng thi casting đó, nhớ theo dõi nha mọi người



Vòng Casting không biết là có đc lên tivi chưa ta


----------



## dsk (16 Tháng mười 2014)

Cuộc thi chuẩn bị nóng hơn bao giờ hết rối ấy. Tới vòng casting sẽ rất hấp dẫn.


----------



## Bryan Lee (16 Tháng mười 2014)

xitrumkon đã viết:


> Vòng Casting không biết là có đc lên tivi chưa ta


Chưa đâu huynh ơi, casting là mới vòng sơ loại thôi...lên tivi chắc mấy vòng trong...kiểu như tứ kết ấy


----------



## bongxu (16 Tháng mười 2014)

Bryan Lee đã viết:


> Chưa đâu huynh ơi, casting là mới vòng sơ loại thôi...lên tivi chắc mấy vòng trong...kiểu như tứ kết ấy


nghe nói lên tizi là mình thích rồi )


----------



## Bryan Lee (17 Tháng mười 2014)

bongxu đã viết:


> nghe nói lên tizi là mình thích rồi )


Em cũng khoái cái khoản này )


----------



## truongquynhanhn (17 Tháng mười 2014)

lên tivi thành người nổi tiếng lúc đó săn đón nhiều á nha )


----------



## Bryan Lee (17 Tháng mười 2014)

truongquynhanhn đã viết:


> lên tivi thành người nổi tiếng lúc đó săn đón nhiều á nha )


Hé hé hé, zậy mà nhiều người khoái vậy đó chị ơi!


----------



## bebao11 (17 Tháng mười 2014)

truongquynhanhn đã viết:


> em gửi ảnh dự thi rồi, chờ BTC duyệt gửi link, cả nhà ủng hộ em với nha


Vậy thì có link cứ đưa lên đây mọi người vote ủng hộ cho bạn. Nhà mình ai tham gia cứ post link lên nhé.


----------



## emgainho (17 Tháng mười 2014)

Bryan Lee đã viết:


> Chưa đâu huynh ơi, casting là mới vòng sơ loại thôi...lên tivi chắc mấy vòng trong...kiểu như tứ kết ấy


Ủa có được lên TV nữa hả mọi người? thế này thì dễ nổi tiếng như chơi.


----------



## bongxu (17 Tháng mười 2014)

bebao11 đã viết:


> Vậy thì có link cứ đưa lên đây mọi người vote ủng hộ cho bạn. Nhà mình ai tham gia cứ post link lên nhé.


đúng rồi, chỉ cần đưa link cho mọi người ủng hộ một vote là cũng đủ làm ăn rồi đó


----------

